# FreeBSD 8.2 and Asus P6X58D-E Harddrive problem



## aceman (Apr 1, 2011)

I am using FreeBSD 8.2 and 8 harddrives, 6 on Intel ICH10R Southbridge (without any bios RAID) and 2 on Marvell 88SE9128 SATA 6Gbps controller. Both controllers are built-in controllers on the motherboard. The *dmesg* output only show the 6 hard drives which was connected to on the southbridge. How can FreeBSD detect the other 2 hard drives?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2011)

See if loading ahci(4) detects the controller.


----------



## aceman (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes I added 
	
	



```
ahci_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf.

Output of the `# dmesg | grep ATA`

```
ahci0: <Marvell 88SE912x AHCI SATA controller> port 0xbc00-0xbc07,0xb880-0xb883,0xb800-0xb807,0xb480-0xb483,0xb400-0xb40f mem 0xf9eff800-
0xf9efffff irq 28 at device 0.0 on pci1
ahci1: <Intel ICH10 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x9c00-0x9c07,0x9880-0x9883,0x9800-0x9807,0x9480-0x9483,0x9400-0x941f mem 0xf9dfc000-0xf9dfc7ff 
irq 20 at device 31.2 on pci0
ada0: <WDC WD2002FAEX-007BA0 05.01D05> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: <WDC WD2002FAEX-007BA0 05.01D05> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: <WDC WD2002FAEX-007BA0 05.01D05> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada2: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: <WDC WD2002FAEX-007BA0 05.01D05> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada3: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: <WDC WD2002FAEX-007BA0 05.01D05> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada4: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada5: <WDC WD2002FAEX-007BA0 05.01D05> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada5: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
```


----------



## aceman (Apr 1, 2011)

But the second hard drive is not recognized.


----------



## aceman (Apr 7, 2011)

changed the bios settings on Marvell 9128. and the bsd shows 8 hard drives.

ps: It did not use the AHCI

[Solved]


----------

